# Please give me your honest oppinion... did I deserve the heat?



## onemulligan (May 29, 2011)

*Please allow me to paint the picture, then please be honest 
and tell me if I am right or wrong.*

The 4 of us agree to 1 mulligan before tee off.
I ended up needing mine after shooting my 1st out of bounce (OB),
luckily I placed my 2nd on the fairway (phiieew)

*If I would have shoot my mulligan ball OB as well, I 
would have put down a new ball and hit my 3rd shoot.*

*Now, here is where the trouble starts. :dunno:*

The 4th guy, did shoot his first ball OB, AND he shoot
his mulligan OB as well.

He ask the 3 of us what he needed to do now and I replied 
that he need to play his 3rd shoot from the tee. (Just as I would have done)

This ignited an argument that ruined the entire day. 

He ended up doing a double boogie and blamed me for being to strict and that
I could have let it pass, I thought its better to be happy than to be right,
so I apologized and asked him to write a 4 (he did shoot a 4 on his 3rd ball.)

He refused to accept my apology, took his 6 and asked who am I to decide the 
rules of a mulligan. :dunno:

This really made me sad, I want to have fun when we play, that is why we agree to
1 mulligan, we did not say 2 mulligans.

*What is your input guys, what is the best way to deal with this situation? 
Am I wrong to ask him play a 3rd ball after missing 2 shoots from the tee?
Is he just blaming me instead of him self?
*
Too often do I see fights and arguments when guys get too long "give me"
puts or bend the rules in other ways. 

Kind regards,

Alec


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you are fair with your point of view if you agreed on one mulligan then thats what it should of been. Whet did the other guys you were playing with think? Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## onemulligan (May 29, 2011)

They booth decided to stay out of the discussion, I guess they know that this
guy is stubborn and did not want him to mess up their day as well.
I did shoot an 82 though, that is about 7-8 strokes better than normal


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe he misunderstood the circumstances of how you used your Mulligan. Maybe he was just venting his anger at hitting out of bounds. Maybe he's a bit of a bully - the other guys didn't want to get involved. I'd be wary of him doing the same again, and would be tempted to ask him before the next game if he thought it was ok to have 2 Mulligans when everyone had agreed 1.

As for gimmie's; you could play "inside the leather," i.e. if when you lay your putter down with the head in the hole the ball is no further away from the hole than the grip. That way you have a definite rule that everyone knows before hand - it takes the subjectivity out of it that is causing the grumbles.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Id say never golf with him again.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

You were technically right. Your group's previous agreement on the "one mulligan" makes it so. Especially if monies were involved. That said, for the sake of having fun, while not ruining the day for your entire group, perhaps giving the guy an easy way out would have been a better way to handle the issue. Two OBs right off the bat, pretty much sets the tone for the rest of the day for any golfer.

Myself, I would have told the guy to hit another ball, or even said treat the second OB ball as a lateral hazard, and take a drop with out a penalty. Who cares? First tee jitters? 

In the past, I have found that anytime the rules of golf are circumvented, it usually creates a problem for some one in the group. This is not usually the case when everyone in the group are good golfing friends in the first place. With strangers it's a different issue. 

When I play, if I don't know the other golfers very well, I don't really care what others in the group might do, and will agree to just about any of their rules change, but I will still play my own game. 

I can remember a few instances when I refused a "giveme" from a stranger, and putted out. It did not sit well for the guy who offered it. Not my problem.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> When I play, if I don't know the other golfers very well, I don't really care what others in the group might do, *and will agree to just about any of their rules change, but I will still play my own game. *


Thats my philosophy. If you are just out playing for fun, no money, not a tournament, what does it matter how bad the others might cheat? 
Its a different story if its a more serious game though. But in this instance it sounds like the OP was just out for fun, and he even tried to pacify the offender, but nothing he could do was going to work. 
Life has enough stress. Why add to it when you dont have to?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> You were technically right. Your group's previous agreement on the "one mulligan" makes it so. Especially if monies were involved. That said, for the sake of having fun, while not ruining the day for your entire group, perhaps giving the guy an easy way out would have been a better way to handle the issue. Two OBs right off the bat, pretty much sets the tone for the rest of the day for any golfer.
> 
> Myself, I would have told the guy to hit another ball, or even said treat the second OB ball as a lateral hazard, and take a drop with out a penalty. Who cares? First tee jitters?
> 
> ...





Tim said:


> Life has enough stress. Why add to it when you dont have to?


A saying I use quite often, especially if someone in my group is having a bad day is, "if I did it for a living I'd start worrying, and sure as 'ell I'd be a lot slimmer coz I wouldn't have eaten for a while."

We do it for fun. Don't lose sight of that.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

My brother-n-law and myself have been playing a while together, off and on for 14 years. We agreed a long time ago that when we play, we follow the rules just as if were in a pro tourney. No mulligans, no gimme's, no kicks back inbounds. It doesn't matter who we play with, strangers or old friends, we always mention our rules observance on the first tee and haven't had a single person in that amount of time not join us for a "true score" round of golf. In my opinion, just play by the rules and this sort of situation doesn't arise. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You are right he is wrong, Now Cajun is the correct one here:thumbsup: so tell him to read the rules of golf on stroke and distance


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2011)

you agreed to one so it should only have been one mulliagn. even thomas himself would only get away with one. he should have been embarrised that he hit two balls OB and not to make a song and dance about a par he got at his third attempt. i would be a scratch golfer if i got three gos at every hole.


----------

